# Intelegence - ACOREUS löst Mahnverfahren auf.



## luckycook (18 Dezember 2003)

Melde mich zum ersten mal heute, denn was ich bis jetzt wissen wollte konne ich alles aus dem Forum erfahren, *viele Dank dafür*!

Hab auch so ein "Verfahren" am laufen über 107.45 inklusive Gebühren, 
von der Fa. IN TELEGENCE.
Aufgrund der Informationen hab ich mich entschlossen GAR NICHTS zu unternehemen, weder wiederspruch noch, Rechtsanwalt.

Gestern kam nun die erste Mahnung der Fa. ACOREUS

Heute habe ich mir dann jedoch die Mühe gemacht und bei ACOREUS angerufen.
Der freundliche Herr (das war er wirklich) sagte mir das er meinen Wiederspruch entgegen genommen hat, und das an 
IN TELEGENCE zurückschicken wird!

Auf mein Nachfragen wieso er das zurückschickt  sagte er:
*ACOREUS zieht sich aus dem Inkasso Auftrag zurück!!!!! *

*Wie?????*  :roll: 

Mehr könne er dazu nicht sagen, aber ich bekäme keine weiter Post mehr von der Fa. ACOREUS.
Was IN TELEGENCE oder MAINPEAN jetzt macht kann er jedoch nicht sagen.

Für mich bedeutet dass, das die gemerkt haben wie groß der Widerstand ist, bzw. das alles ein wenig stinkt! 

Bin mal gespannt ob ich jetzt von einem anderen Inkasso Büro ein schrieb bekomme oder vielleicht von IN TLEGENCE direkt.

Also lassen wir es auf uns zukommen, ich finde es auf jeden Fall schon mal sehr Positiv

In diesem Sinne schöne, besinnliche Festtage 


lc

Vielleicht hat ja noch einer bei ACOREUS angerufen würde mich mal interessieren´, was dagesagt wurde.


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Dezember 2003)

Widerspruch ist notwendig: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkv_1998/index.html


Im übrigen nur Zuwarten ist nicht angezeigt, nur wer Einwände erhebt, kann sich später gegen weitere Ansprüche wehren.


Deshalb: 
Als ersten Schritt – soweit nicht bereits erledigt bzw. noch möglich -  empfehle ich:


http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html

Dort vor allem der Rechnung widersprechen und genau angeben welcher Betrag gezahlt wird und welcher nicht, da sonst anteilig auf alle Rechnungsposten verteilt wird:

Vgl. § 15 Abs. 2 TKV

(2) Begleicht der Kunde die Rechnung nur teilweise, ist, soweit nichts anderes vereinbart ist, im Zweifel davon auszugehen, dass die Zahlung auf die Forderungen der einzelnen Anbieter entsprechend ihrem Anteil an der Gesamtforderung erfolgt.

Musterschreiben für den Widerspruch findest Du unter: http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html

Den Widerspruch nicht nur dem Rechnungssteller (Telekom, Arcor usw.) sondern auch den Dienstanbieter übermitteln, wenn deren Anschrift aus der Rechnung hervorgeht. Dabei musst Du beachten, dass Du im Streitfall den Zugang des Widerspruchs beweisen musst. Deshalb dieses Schreiben als Einschreiben mit Rückschein senden. Normaler Brief und Fax geht auch, wenn Du von Deinen Faxgeräte auf der ersten verkleinerten Seite des Schreibens den Sendebericht ausgedruckt bekommst. Ein „normales“ Faxjournal ist nicht als Beweis geeignet.


Zum Problem Einzelverbindungsnachweis und Vorlage des Prüfprotokoll gemäß § 16 TKV:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3135


Zur Registrierung und ihrer rechtlichen Bedeutung:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3123


Einen ganz konkreten Fall mit vielen Musterschreiben findet man unter: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 – kostet aber etwas Zeit.

Wichtig ist dann noch die Beweislastumkehr im Forum unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2545

Die Beweislastumkehr ist notwendig, weil die Mehrwertdienstanbieter sich auf den Standpunkt stellen, dass mit der Einwahl ein Vertrag geschlossen sei und ihr Dialer sich niemals automatisch einwählen würde.


----------



## surfer1 (30 Dezember 2003)

*Acoreus*

Hallo luckycook,
hast du schon was neues gehört von In-telegence oder acoreus?
Wir haben am 17.11.2003 von acoreus noch die Androhung des gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens bekommen und seither nichts mehr gehört. 
Naja dauert halt auch...

Können die anderen In-telegence geschädigten was berichten?

Bin übrigens wie du froh, im Forum hier und bei Dialerschutz.de so gut über die Sachlage informiert zu werden. Da weißt du jedenfalls das du nicht allein "kämpfst".
 :wave: 

Gruß
surfer1


----------



## Unregistriert (11 August 2009)

*AW: Intelegence - ACOREUS löst Mahnverfahren auf.*

Hallo,
Ich bekomme über meine Telekom-Rechnung seit einiger Zeit auch einen Abrechnungsposten der Fa. IN-Telegence obwohl ich bei dieser Fa. keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe. Wer kann mir mehr über diese Fa. berichten und was es damit auf sich hat?

[ edit]


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Intelegence - ACOREUS löst Mahnverfahren auf.*

hallo
habe heute auch eine " letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung" bekommen. Wir werden erst mal abwarten und schauen was kommt. Leider muß ich sagen das acoreus immer noch Mahnpriefe für Intelegence verfasst ^^ .


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Intelegence - ACOREUS löst Mahnverfahren auf.*

Ich habe eben eine Lastschrift, die von meinem Telefonanbieter für In-telegence weiterbelastet wurde, zurück gegeben. Schauen wir mal, was dabei noch rauskommt.
An dem Tag, an dem ich angeblich diesen "Anbieter/Service" genutzt haben soll, ging bei mir ein Telefonanruf von einer Computerstimme ein mit ca. folgendem Wortlaut "Guten Tag, bin ich verbunden mit dem Anschluss [Name]...." Wobei ich [Name] nicht ersetzt habe, sondern es wurde genau so genannt.


----------



## Teleton (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Intelegence - ACOREUS löst Mahnverfahren auf.*

Die Anregung mit dem Schweigen und Aussitzen bezieht sich nur auf Internetabzocke. Bei Telefongebühren ist das Beschwerdeverfahren, die Frist und die Folgen der Inaktivität in §45 i TKG geregelt.


----------



## peter1982nrw (1 März 2010)

*AW: Intelegence - ACOREUS löst Mahnverfahren auf.*

auch bei mir haben sie die Forderung aufgehoben nach denen ich ihnen 1200 seiten fax mit beschwerden von mir und aus dem internet gesendet habe und ads täglich so lange bis die Forderungen eingestellt worden sind LÖL


----------



## webwatcher (3 März 2010)

*AW: Intelegence - ACOREUS löst Mahnverfahren auf.*

Es gibt jetzt mittlerweile 6  ( in Worten* sechs* ) Threads zu dem Thema 

Bitte hier weiterposten

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...tion-services-fordert-ohne-rot-zu-werden.html

Thread geschlossen


----------

